# GoPros



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2013)

Is there a big difference between the 3 and the 3+?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2013)

I haven't been following all the recent GoPro models, but from a quick glance at the comparison on the website it looks like the 3 would be more than adequate, unless you plan on making production quality videos.  That said I always try to buy the highest model I can afford, because when I don't I'm always disappointed...   The 3+ has more megapixels, fps, and FOV options.  Unless you're talking about the 3+ Black Edition, which adds 4K video, other resolutions, and a bunch more options.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 2, 2013)

The 3 is really awesome with wifi..i have the app on my iphone and can watch/record/send vids or pics right from my phone. Cant wait to use it this year. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2013)

Some BestBuy's have the have the GoPro 3 black edition for $250 ... in store pick-up only.


----------



## dlague (Dec 2, 2013)

One key aspect is megapixels for photos if you want to enlarge the photo otherwise barely distinguishable

Another key aspect frames per second - the Black Ed. can go up to 60 FPS which allows you to grab stills from video with no bluring.

Black has better low light video and photo.

these are a few examples


----------



## Nick (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm thinking about a 3+ to upgrade my 2. I also use it for non-skiing stuff like wedding videos and baby videos and blah blah blah. 

If I were strictly using it for skiing, a 3 is more than enough as they all perform really well in good lighting conditions


----------



## crank (Dec 2, 2013)

seems to me like the main difference is in the still shooting capabilities so if you want it for video why pay more?  Also, Stills made from HD video are still way lower resolution that a still shot as a still.  They are OK for the web but not really great for printing...not that anyone prints photos anymore.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Some BestBuy's have the have the GoPro 3 black edition for $250 ... in store pick-up only.



Sounds like a good deal, I would go for it.  I couldn't find too much online, but what I could find looks like the 3 BE is pretty comparable to the 3+ BE.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a good deal, I would go for it.  I couldn't find too much online, but what I could find looks like the 3 BE is pretty comparable to the 3+ BE.



Edit, check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6HOUMfmZkY

I can't hear the audio at work, but it looks to be the comparison you're looking for...


----------



## Nick (Dec 2, 2013)

crank said:


> seems to me like the main difference is in the still shooting capabilities so if you want it for video why pay more?  Also, Stills made from HD video are still way lower resolution that a still shot as a still.  They are OK for the web but not really great for printing...not that anyone prints photos anymore.



Even for printing they are OK as long as they are limited in size like a 5x7. The problem with video is that it normally has some "blur" which is OK in video because between frames the blur makes thigns look smoother and the frame to frame transition better. But if you are just capturing one video frame then the blur can be annoying, especially with action sports where you want a fast shutter speed to "freeze" the action.


----------



## Nick (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is a cool comparison video showing how far they have come from the Hero2 for low light capture.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> Here is a cool comparison video showing how far they have come from the Hero2 for low light capture.


This comparison makes me think that if you plan on using the GoPro for skiing, that the low light, heavy overcast days would turn out much better with the GoPro 3+. I have an original GoPro and the Low light performance was not very good. Maybe someday I'll get a new/better one.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a good deal, I would go for it.  I couldn't find too much online, but what I could find looks like the 3 BE is pretty comparable to the 3+ BE.



Sold out before I could get one. Guess I'll wait.


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2013)

$100

Polaroid HD Camera


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2013)

I didn't know Polaroid still existed as a company. Did someone just buy the name?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Sold out before I could get one. Guess I'll wait.



Bummer, though I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Sky (Dec 3, 2013)

I think heir building on 128 is being refurbished.  It looked like a decommision project for a long while, but I seem to recall a huge banner "POLAROID" the last time I passed it.  I was just talking to my son about Kodak and Polaroid...and how hey missed the boat.

Polaroid making a comeback would be interesting.

www.polaroid.com  Alive and ... well?  We shall see.


----------



## jchia1229 (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is video I shoot w/ Polaroid XS100


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2013)

jchia1229 said:


> Here is video I shoot w/ Polaroid XS100



Reading the Amazon reviews it seems a lot of people have trouble with the software. Even the positive reviews mentioned it was pretty difficult to deal with.


----------



## jchia1229 (Dec 4, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Reading the Amazon reviews it seems a lot of people have trouble with the software. Even the positive reviews mentioned it was pretty difficult to deal with.



Only on Mac where you have to write the .exe file to the SDcard first before insert into the polaroid camera then make the connection to your Mac; on PC, just insert the SDcard into the camera and connect to PC, it will auto writes the .exe file onto the SDcard. The only things is that to change any settings on your camera, you will need to make a connection to your computer. Except for HD(720)/FHD(1080), which there is a clip for it.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 20, 2014)

jchia1229 said:


> Here is video I shoot w/ Polaroid XS100



seems decent enough to shoot vids of the kids skiing.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone have a Sony AS100V?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 21, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I didn't know Polaroid still existed as a company. Did someone just buy the name?



Sort of.   After a couple of Chapter 11 bankruptcies, the Polaroid brand is owned by a joint venture between Hilco Consumer Capital LP of Toronto and Gordon Brothers Brands LLC of Boston.  Polaroid is kind of like my employer.   We spec out product that is then built by Chinese and/or Taiwanese ODMs with our brand on them.   That's how pretty much all consumer electronics works that's not the huge outfits like Samsung, Panasonic, LG, or Sony.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2014)

next gopro offering

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102220432#.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> next gopro offering
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102220432#.



Surprising. I'd think they'd be adding a GPS that can track your stats similar to the Garmin Virb or the alpine replay app.

Maybe the drone will catch on for surfing, but I really can see drone usage getting banned or significantly  restricted at a ski area. It's gonna cause problems, whether it's getting stuck in trees, or crashing into guests, or getting stuck on detachable lift grips, I guarantee it.


----------



## buellski (Nov 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I really can see drone usage getting banned or significantly  restricted



You might actually need a license to fly them (at least for commercial purposes):

http://gizmodo.com/report-faa-will-require-you-to-have-a-pilot-license-to-1662563404


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 25, 2014)

got my gopro earlier this year and about to mount it on my helmet.   top mount or side mount advice?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 25, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> got my gopro earlier this year and about to mount it on my helmet.   top mount or side mount advice?



I've never gotten the side mount. You always see the edge of the goggles. I'd go up top or even use a pole mount.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 25, 2014)

I strongly advise you to get tethers and loop it thru the ear strap. I liked the side mount.. I had 2 elbows so it had a some space off the side and sat above google hight. Ill try to get a pic


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2015)

Apple may be getting into the game. They filed a patent recently that sent GoPro stock down today.
http://www.businessinsider.com/gopro-falling-dec-13-2015-2015-1


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh great.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2015)

Nick said:


> Oh great.



Own stock or don't want an iGoPro?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Apple may be getting into the game. They filed a patent recently that sent GoPro stock down today.
> http://www.businessinsider.com/gopro-falling-dec-13-2015-2015-1



helmet mount kit for iphone 6?


----------



## jimk (Jan 13, 2015)

Purely anecdotal, but I'm seeing far fewer people with go pros on the slopes this season.  Anybody else corroborate?


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 13, 2015)

Depends where u go. I saw a bunch over xmas break


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2015)

jimk said:


> Purely anecdotal, but I'm seeing far fewer people with go pros on the slopes this season.  Anybody else corroborate?



i seem to see a lot.. i pay a little more attention now because i have one.  i've seen several people with their cameras pointed directly up or down.. guessing they were disappointed at the end of the day.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 13, 2015)

I saw one of these the other day.  It rotated on its own based on the momentum of the skier. These mounts are getting crazy!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 14, 2015)

Those are cool .. With Good skiers it comes out pretty good 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Jan 14, 2015)

How much time do you guys spend processing, reviewing and editing your video?  I'm dabbling in it because I want to make some short, simple vids when I go west in a few weeks.  Best thing to keep it from being overwhelming seems to take a total of about 10 minutes of video and reduce it to about 60 seconds of "highlights"?  I'm going to use a 1 year old digital camera for these simple "travelogue" videos because it takes better resolution than my son's 3 year old Contour.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 14, 2015)

Jimk

If you see the video I made for breck and copper (in the non-northeast trip report section), that's about 16 minutes of raw video. It took me a little less than an hour to make that edit, if that helps.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

very disappointed in battery life on the gopro.  doesn't last more than a couple hours.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 28, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> very disappointed in battery life on the gopro.  doesn't last more than a couple hours.



What setting? With mine on 1080 60fps I barely get 10 minutes. I bought 2 3rd party backup batteries for $30 total, not too bad.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> What setting? With mine on 1080 60fps I barely get 10 minutes. I bought 2 3rd party backup batteries for $30 total, not too bad.



IDK to be honest. default settings at this point.  pretty cold today, only got 5 runs in before it died.  i leave it on but only record while skiing (not recording on lift).


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 28, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> IDK to be honest. default settings at this point.  pretty cold today, only got 5 runs in before it died.  i leave it on but only record while skiing (not recording on lift).



I noticed the battery drains pretty quickly even when on but not recording. I try to remember to turn it off when not in use.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I noticed the battery drains pretty quickly even when on but not recording. I try to remember to turn it off when not in use.



i'll try that next time.

link to 3rd party battery?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 28, 2015)

These are the ones I bought from best buy for $30. Just make sure you get the right one's as gopro 4 is different than the 3 and 3+ 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321601098394?lpid=82&chn=ps


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

i was set at 960/60.  changed to /30.  will see if it helps.

fyi hero 3+


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 28, 2015)

jimk said:


> How much time do you guys spend processing, reviewing and editing your video?  I'm dabbling in it because I want to make some short, simple vids when I go west in a few weeks.  Best thing to keep it from being overwhelming seems to take a total of about 10 minutes of video and reduce it to about 60 seconds of "highlights"?  I'm going to use a 1 year old digital camera for these simple "travelogue" videos because it takes better resolution than my son's 3 year old Contour.



It really depends on how many cuts you make and how many individual video files you are splicing together. Also adding graphics and effects adds time as well.
This one took me about an hour and a half to make.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyYfSySIF_o


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm going to give away my older Gopro Hero 2 at the Summit Apres party as well.


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> What setting? With mine on 1080 60fps I barely get 10 minutes. I bought 2 3rd party backup batteries for $30 total, not too bad.



10 minutes?? i get at least an hour probably on mine.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 28, 2015)

An hour of actual recording? (Not just the go pro being on)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> An hour of actual recording? (Not just the go pro being on)



i got about 25 mins of actual recording, turning on and off for recording runs only.

first time out i just turned it on and let it run, got much longer recording time.  reading the manual it says stoping/starting & turning off/on does reduce overall record time.


----------



## djdj (Jan 28, 2015)

If you get the external battery it last a little longer  but i left the smaller in to


----------



## djdj (Jan 28, 2015)

I got like a hour to hoir and half at magic mountain this past Sunday


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 30, 2015)

What type of memory card do I need for a new Hero4 Silver? I know micro, but there aee so many options on cards. Prices from $20-50 for a 32gb depending on brand.
I am going to pick up a cam and card tonight.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2015)

i am using SanDisk Extreme - microSDXC UHS-1 card. in my hero 3+ silver


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> What setting? With mine on 1080 60fps I barely get 10 minutes..



Was at 960 / 60 and getting 20 mins record.  Went to / 30 fps and got 50 mins recorded.   But it was also much warmer.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 12, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> What type of memory card do I need for a new Hero4 Silver? I know micro, but there aee so many options on cards. Prices from $20-50 for a 32gb depending on brand.
> I am going to pick up a cam and card tonight.



Check the gopro site. I think it needs to write at at least 80 Megs per second to record 1080 and 4k, otherwise it won't playback smoothly


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 21, 2015)

I've found that the gopro batteries are great just not at all prepared for the weather. If they get below 25 degrees they will only give you ten minutes or less. Whereas at room temperature  you could film for an hour straight. Personally I put it in an inner pocket of my jacket for the lift to heat it up between runs.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 21, 2015)

Skikarl said:


> I've found that the gopro batteries are great just not at all prepared for the weather. If they get below 25 degrees they will only give you ten minutes or less. Whereas at room temperature  you could film for an hour straight. Personally I put it in an inner pocket of my jacket for the lift to heat it up between runs.



I bought some aftermarket ones on Amazon. 2 batteries and a 3 place charger for abiut $25. 
The brand is Smatree. They are actually bigger than real GoPro batteries. 1290, vs. 1160mAh.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 21, 2015)

The handwarmer thing works for cell phone , maybe there is some way to use them for Go Pro?
Have a sony , one side has no controls on the case, not familiar with Go Pro's function button configuration.


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 22, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I bought some aftermarket ones on Amazon. 2 batteries and a 3 place charger for abiut $25.
> The brand is Smatree. They are actually bigger than real GoPro batteries. 1290, vs. 1160mAh.



But then do you have to take the gopro out of its case and plug it in to the cord on the lift?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 22, 2015)

Skikarl said:


> But then do you have to take the gopro out of its case and plug it in to the cord on the lift?



No. The charger is used at home. But when the stock battery dies I have 2 more waiting anf charged. Then at night I charge all 3.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 22, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> No. The charger is used at home. But when the stock battery dies I have 2 more waiting anf charged. Then at night I charge all 3.



Do they all pop directly in the gopro? Or are adapters required


----------

